# New 2010 CAAD9 - some pics



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

Just picked this up the other day. First upgrade, wheels! After first ride I just ordered a Fizik Aliante saddle and Easton EC 90 bars. The stock saddle was killing me after only a few miles. Other than that... I'm in love!
Weighs 17.13 lbs with pedals
Size 58.
Hope you like her!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow.....love the red!!

How tall are you?


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

*Cannondale CAAD9 4 red*

I want to get a red CAAD9 4 as well. That is my size too (58). What size is the seat tube at the front derailleur? I want to get a dog fang to prevent chain drops. Did you get this bike at REI? thanks, Doug


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Nice, the red looks much better in your pictures than on the website. Also the Cdale cages match your color scheme well.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks guys. 
I'm 6'2"
seat tube at FD is 34.9
I bought the bike from my LBS in Bedford county, PA... it's about 10 minutes from the Cdale plant.


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

What length stem comes with the 58?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

IIRC 110mm


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

mind PMing me the price you paid for the bike out the door?


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Wow beautiful bike! I am jealous. Those easton wheels look good on it too!


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

*Sorry, double post*

Sorry, double post


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations, it looks great!

I am awaiting the arrival of my CAAD9 BBQ Size 56 frameset, that will be built up with the new internal routing 105 gruppo, so I've been closely following the Cannondale forum here for a while. A lot of nice bikes here!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

How can the seat tube be 34.9 at the FD, if the seat post is a 27.2? Does the tube get larger as it goes toward the BB?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

dougmint said:


> How can the seat tube be 34.9 at the FD, if the seat post is a 27.2? Does the tube get larger as it goes toward the BB?


Yes. Bigger tube equals stiffer. Smaller seat post equals ligher.:thumbsup:
Sharp lookin' rig Coldy. You in Coldplay? Looks like a rockstar house you got there.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

dougmint said:


> How can the seat tube be 34.9 at the FD, if the seat post is a 27.2? Does the tube get larger as it goes toward the BB?


Seatpost is a 31.6?

I'm running a 34.9 Dog Fang on mine.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks again guys. 
TK - Thanks for the compliment, but it's just a little country house on my little slice of American pie. We are fortunate enough to live on 11 acres out in the middle of nowhere. After growing up in the inner city I can tell you that it does my soul good to come home and have the peace and quiet. Plus the mountain rides aren't bad either.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Sweet. That's nice and light considering it's a 58.


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

man this makes me wish I had a SRAM rival bb30 caad9...nice bike.

got an 08 60cm myself, what do those wheels weigh?

Chad


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Nimitz said:


> got an 08 60cm myself, what do those wheels weigh?
> 
> Chad


1575g


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

Nimitz said:


> man this makes me wish I had a SRAM rival bb30 caad9...nice bike.
> 
> got an 08 60cm myself, what do those wheels weigh?
> 
> Chad


Thanks man. You in the Navy? Still in?
I was active duty AF for almost 7 years. Stationed down in Charleston, SC.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> Seatpost is a 31.6?
> 
> I'm running a 34.9 Dog Fang on mine.


Where are you getting 31.6?
Seat post is 27.2, der. is 34.9.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

coldplay said:


> Thanks man. You in the Navy? Still in?
> I was active duty AF for almost 7 years. Stationed down in Charleston, SC.


Marine Corps, just got out a few months ago.:thumbsup: 

Chad


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

Nimitz said:


> Marine Corps, just got out a few months ago.:thumbsup:
> 
> Chad


Duh... I just noticed your Avatar. Thanks for serving and welcome back!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

T K said:


> Where are you getting 31.6?
> Seat post is 27.2, der. is 34.9.


How else do you get a 34.9 front der? A bike that takes a 27,2 seat post does not use a 34.9 clamp unless it flares at the bottom bracket and the caad9 seat tube does not flare out at the bottom.

If the seatpost it 27.2...the front der is a 31.8.


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

AvantDale said:


> How else do you get a 34.9 front der? A bike that takes a 27,2 seat post does not use a 34.9 clamp unless it flares at the bottom bracket and the caad9 seat tube does not flare out at the bottom.
> 
> If the seatpost it 27.2...the front der is a 31.8.


Does anyone know for sure if the seat tube diameter at FD is 34.9 or 31.8?


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

dougmint said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the seat tube diameter at FD is 34.9 or 31.8?


This is straight from Cannondale's website. Hope this helps clear up the debate:
*As stated earlier the seat post is 27.2 and the FD is 34.9..*.

HOME > ROAD > CAAD9 > CAAD9 4

Jet Black Race Red
CAAD9 4
MRAP: $1,799.00 USD
BikeSpecsGeoReviewsManualsFIND A DEALER
Frame CAAD9 BB30, taper butted, Optimo Alloy
Fork Slice Premium, monocoque full carbon
RearShock N/A
Rims Shimano RS10
Hubs Shimano RS10
Spokes Shimano RS10
Tires Vittoria Zaffiro Pro Slick, 700 x 23c, foldable
Pedals N/A
Crank SRAM Force BB30 Double, 53/39
CrankOption1 SRAM Force BB30 Compact, 50/34
CrankOption2 N/A
BottomBracket SRAM Force BB30
Chain KMC DX-10SC
RearCogs SRAM PG-1070, 12-25 (D), 12-27 (C)
*FrontDerailleur SRAM Rival, 34.9 clamp*
RearDerailleur SRAM Rival
Shifter SRAM Rival
Handlebar Control Tech ONE, 31.8
Stem Cannondale C2
Headset Tange integrated, 25mm carbon top cover
Brakes Tektro R580 w/cartridge pads
BrakeLevers w/shifters
Saddle Prologo Kappa Pas, Pro T.20 Rails
*Seatpost Cannondale C2 Carbon, 27.2*
Sizes 48, 50, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 63cm
Extras N/A


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

2010 CAAD9 seat post is 27.2


----------



## modernist (Nov 7, 2005)

Seat tube does indeed flare on CAAD9. Seat post clamp 31.8 and FD 34.9


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

dougmint said:


> I want to get a red CAAD9 4 as well. That is my size too (58). What size is the seat tube at the front derailleur? I want to get a dog fang to prevent chain drops. Did you get this bike at REI? thanks, Doug


OK, clue me in: what's a dog fang? Anyone have a picture?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

modernist said:


> Seat tube does indeed flare on CAAD9. Seat post clamp 31.8 and FD 34.9


Apparently it does flare.

Here is something I found another forum.

"Just got it am building it up now. Waiting for a 34.9 derailer clamp. Told my Cannondale dealer to order the correct front derailler clamp for CAAD9 and nobody told him they changed to 34.9 for CAAD9 from CAAD8. The tubes look awesome! Much fatter top tube than my CAAD7 and the seat tube is butted from a few inches below the top tube that is why it needs the larger size derailer clamp. This would tend to make it more rigid with no additional weight except for a larger weld at the bb."


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Clueless Morgan said:


> OK, clue me in: what's a dog fang? Anyone have a picture?












This is a "dog fang".

Its a 34.9 on my Six13...and it uses a 31.6 post...


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

AvantDale said:


> Seatpost is a 31.6?
> 
> I'm running a 34.9 Dog Fang on mine.


So do you have the compact crank on yours? I am wondering if there is enough room of the BB arda for the dog fang on the this bike if it has a compact crank.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

dougmint said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the seat tube diameter at FD is 34.9 or 31.8?


People should stop posting things they don't know about. You then would have known the answer.:mad2: 
I posted twice what size (27.2 and 34.9) Yes if flares!


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

AvantDale said:


> This is a "dog fang".
> 
> Its a 34.9 on my Six13...and it uses a 31.6 post...


Thank you. I had the experience with my 9-4 of having the chain drop right by and off the inner ring on fast down shifts. Is that what a dog fang is for? (this was during the break in period, and now that everything's been tightened up, it hasn't happened again, at least yet)


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

dougmint said:


> So do you have the compact crank on yours? I am wondering if there is enough room of the BB arda for the dog fang on the this bike if it has a compact crank.


I'm running an 52/36 110bcd SRAM Red crank. Its going to be very close if your running a 34t inner ring. Its pushed almost all the way down. You may be able to trim the lower part of the clamp with a razor if the fit is almost there.













Clueless Morgan said:


> Thank you. I had the experience with my 9-4 of having the chain drop right by and off the inner ring on fast down shifts. Is that what a dog fang is for? (this was during the break in period, and now that everything's been tightened up, it hasn't happened again, at least yet)


I guess its more like an "insurance policy". My chain didn't drop very often...but its very annoying if it does.

I had it drop on a climb...and that really sucked.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

coldplay, I saw you upgraded your saddle to an aliante carbon on the other thread. That is a pretty badass saddle. Nice choice.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Coldplay:

How do you like the fork that the CAAD9 uses? I just got mine (Premium all carbon w/AL drop outs) and the fork uncut weighs in at 440gms. Is that heavy for a carbon fork these days? The Slice Prodigy fork of my CAAD4, which is AL steerer/crown with carbon legs comes in at 470gms (cut steerer). The EC90SLX that I currently use is weighs way south of 440 by almost 180gms.

Wish Cannondale would go back to that nice tight carbon fiber weave of the all Carbon SI for that came on the Six13 frames. That generic 3K weave does not appeal to me. Tomorrow night will be build time.
CHL


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks skaruda! I liked the look a lot, but more than that were the great reviews that it got. After the first ride I thought it may have been a bad decision, but every ride since then has been better and better! I'm loving that saddle! 

CHL - Can't wait to see your finished build.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have the same bike..Love it...


----------

